# Dragon Age: Origins.. Komm nicht weiter..



## Andarii (17. November 2009)

Grüße, 

ich habe mir vor kurzen Dragon Age: Origins gekauft und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Ich hab mir ein Adligen Menschen Krieger herstellt. Direkt am Anfang, komm ich nicht weiter: Also ich bin bis zu der Stelle gekommen, wo man in die Haupthalle kommt, hab alles niedergemacht. Nun in jeder Komplettlösung steht das das man die Tür im Norden der Halle gehen muss, nur die ist abgeschlossen. Ich habe alles abgesucht. Konnte kein Schlüssel finden... 

Nun wäre sehr freundlich, wenn mir jemand ein Tipp geben kann.


lg Andarii


----------



## Humpelpumpel (17. November 2009)

Hab den weg grad nicht mehr ganz im Kopf, aber es sollte eine Tür geben, die Richtung Küche führt (sollte in der Karte vermerkt sein) und die ist dann auch offen, ansonsten mal mit gedrückter Tabulator-Taste nochmal alles ablaufen ob du irgendwo was übersehn hast, aber ich meine das es keinen Schlüssel gab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andarii (17. November 2009)

hm das kann doch nicht so schwer sein. Bin überall gewesen, alle Gegner im Schloss niedergemacht. Die Quest heißt "Howes Verrat" Man soll zu seinen Vater gehen. Seh nur drei Wege, zwei sind durch Trümmer versperrt und der dritte ist die Tür, die abgeschlossen ist. 


lg Andarii


----------



## Beckenblockade (17. November 2009)

Keine Ahnung wo bei dir das Problem liegt... Ich konnte einfach in der Haupthalle durch die Tür weitergehen. Ich kann mich auch nichtmehr an einen Schlüssel erinnern den ich irgendwo gefunden habe. Hast du einen Schurken? Ich hatte einen Krieger - vllt. läuft das da irgendwie anders ab.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. November 2009)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo bei dir das Problem liegt... Ich konnte einfach in der Haupthalle durch die Tür weitergehen. Ich kann mich auch nichtmehr an einen Schlüssel erinnern den ich irgendwo gefunden habe. Hast du einen Schurken? Ich hatte einen Krieger - vllt. läuft das da irgendwie anders ab.





Andarii schrieb:


> [...]Ich hab mir ein Adligen Menschen *Krieger* herstellt.. [...]


----------



## Andarii (17. November 2009)

Ich komm da nicht hinter, zum verrückt werden..


----------



## Beckenblockade (17. November 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> quotes



Und inwiefern hat uns das jetzt weitergebracht? o:

Stell die Frage am besten mal im offiziellen Forum - es sieht zwar nicht nach einem typischen Bug aus, aber man weiß ja nie...


----------



## Andarii (18. November 2009)

Naja irgendwie wird das schon, ty


----------



## Linkin~ (18. November 2009)

"Dein" Vater ist in der Küche...

Such das gesamte Schloss nochmal ab, irgendeinen Weg gibt es immer.


----------



## gublfaxx (2. Dezember 2009)

das selbe problem hab ich auch. kann nur soviel dazu sagen, dass man wirklich durch die genannte tür muss. sollte eigentlich per skript nach dem kampf in der hauthalle entriegelt werden. 

beim ersten mal durchspielen hats funktioniert, jetzt nicht mehr. habe leider auch noch keine lösung gefunden, ist aber definitiv ein bug. kannst dir die suche nach irgendwelchen schlüsseln oder alternativen wegen (beides gibts nicht) also sparen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

